# حول الاكسبي الى اجمل ويندوز بكبسة زر ودون برنامج



## مورا مارون (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*Theme Zune Black For Windows *



هذا الثيم من موقع المايكرو سوفت حصرياااا  يعني هوا غير محتاج لبرنامج من اجل تثبيته فقط حمله وانا رفعتوا على رابط مباشررر



















*D O W N L O A D*









​ Microsoft Egypt *Nile*






ثيم النيل يعني مصر يعني للجدعان اوي والحلوين او ي واهي الصور عشان تتفرجوا 

وبعدين التحميل وحيدمج نفسه مع الويندوز دون اي برنامج اضافي 







 
ومبروك عليكم الثيم الجديد 





















​


----------



## romyo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا يا مورا على الثيمات الجديده
وجاررررررررررررى التجميل​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## ستيفان (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع 
تحياتي​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

​


----------

